# Mooching in Halfrauds...



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

I was looking about Halfrauds today and some bikes took my interest.
Not the specific bike, but the type....
I could see me out and about shopping on something like this!


----------



## FeistySquirrel (23 May 2014)

Look at this photo I took in there yesterday... 






Strange huh lol.. Although, I was thinking more for the missus then me! (of course, I wouldn't buy it from Halfords.)


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I was looking about Halfrauds today and some bikes took my interest.
> Not the specific bike, but the type....
> I could see me out and about shopping on something like this!
> View attachment 45946



Is that one of the Pendleton bikes? Mine is similar ahh. Just saw the post above. It is a Pendleton


----------



## Markymark (23 May 2014)

....what is it? My wife wants a Dutch bike but they seem heavy with horrid hub gears. Step through hybrids we've seen aren't girly enough but this looks a good comprimise.


----------



## Markymark (23 May 2014)

Just been Googling, appears its Halfords only which worries me....


----------



## Rooster1 (23 May 2014)

I don't think Halfrauds is soooooo.... bad. They sell Pinarellos, Boardmans. My daughter has a Carrera MTB and it has been fab.

You pay over the odds for certain stuff, bike parts and the like.

Read the reviews on the Pendlebum maybe. Do they fall apart, are they good quality....


----------



## martinclive (23 May 2014)

15.1kg - still interested?


----------



## mr messy (23 May 2014)

If don't like the 'frauds then how about Decathlon
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-320-city-bike-id_8303289.html


----------



## Rooster1 (23 May 2014)

martinclive said:


> 15.1kg - still interested?



Ouch


----------



## FeistySquirrel (23 May 2014)

My LBS recently posted this.. 





Sonnet Springtime £575.00


----------



## glenn forger (23 May 2014)

My Polish friend just bought a Pashley Princess:






Got 10% off as Ex-display, not a mark anywhere except the tyres.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2014)

I went to Halfords once....


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2014)

PS - you take the bike away in a box from Halfords.

They have an extra 10% off this weekend, then you take in your BC membership and printable voucher for another 10% - Bargain ?


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2014)

FeistySquirrel said:


> My LBS recently posted this..
> View attachment 45948
> 
> 
> Sonnet Springtime £575.00


 
How much !!


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

glenn forger said:


> My Polish friend just bought a Pashley Princess:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!
It's something like this or (which may be more practical) a tourer


----------



## mr messy (23 May 2014)

Higher spec Elops
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-740-city-bike-id_8303290.html


----------



## screenman (23 May 2014)

My wife has the one next to it, the Mauve one. She has no problem doing 15 to 20 miles at a steady 14mph on it that is without riding a bike for 6 months, I am certainly not getting her anything quicker.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2014)

martinclive said:


> 15.1kg - still interested?


Grow-up, that's no big deal on such a bike, they go along just fine, millions of Europeans can't be wrong.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

They aren't meant for racing or anything, and they aren't road bikes. They are for people to enjoy in comfort. Not everyone wants to race and to be honest the weight isn't important.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

After my steel, full suss MTB, anything feels lightweight to me!


----------



## screenman (23 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> They aren't meant for racing or anything, and they aren't road bikes. They are for people to enjoy in comfort. Not everyone wants to race and to be honest the weight isn't important.



Not downhill it is not


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I was looking about Halfrauds today and some bikes took my interest.
> Not the specific bike, but the type....
> I could see me out and about shopping on something like this!
> View attachment 45946



I do like the Pendletons, lovely looking bikes and dont seem badly specced for the price.

I wish they had had them in when a friend took his lass in to buy her a bike so they could ride together. Not being a regular cyclist (and forgetting to ask me lol) he and she walked out with this as a result of the salespersons ineptitude in selling them a bike suitable for her:






I mean honestly. The Pendleton is a lovely step through bike, ideal for someone want to potter about as she did but no instead she gets some monstrous impersonation of a MTB which was so badly built/setup the rear wheel locked on their first ride. AFAIK After taking it back (in the car) and getting it fixed its sat in the shed ever since.

I do like Halfords normally but honestly they should be able to sell people the right bike!


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> I do like the Pendletons, lovely looking bikes and dont seem badly specced for the price.
> 
> I wish they had had them in when a friend took his lass in to buy her a bike so they could ride together. Not being a regular cyclist (and forgetting to ask me lol) he and she walked out with this as a result of the salespersons ineptitude in selling them a bike suitable for her:
> 
> ...


Thats awful!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

screenman said:


> Not downhill it is not



Don't be nasty you.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

Oh my...I think I'm in love 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CP6er4Tbwr4CFbShtAodTDoAcA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## wiggydiggy (23 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Thats awful!



Lol I know She uses an exercise bike now which is a shame as she could be out there pedaling.....


----------



## Lanzecki (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Oh my...I think I'm in love
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CP6er4Tbwr4CFbShtAodTDoAcA&gclsrc=aw.ds


At 16 kg...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> At 16 kg...



You lot are obsessed with the weight.


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2014)

screenman said:


> My wife has the one next to it, the Mauve one. She has no problem doing 15 to 20 miles at a steady 14mph on it that is without riding a bike for 6 months, I am certainly not getting her anything quicker.



What is the Mauve one?


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

Speicher said:


> What is the Mauve one?



I _think _its The Brooke which on looks a bit like a lady version of the Subway.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> At 16 kg...


That's not an issue for me...I'm not a small person and used to a steel MTB


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)

Do you think that saddle is the one she was hoping for in her racing days? Then she could have wore her granny pants too!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Do you think that saddle is the one she was hoping for in her racing days? Then she could have wore her granny pants too!



You mean the ones she's wearing now?


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

If you're talking about me.......commando


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You mean the ones she's wearing now?


You NEVER know? After racing it may well have been her guilty pleasure, straight on with the Granny Pants and a spoon into Ben & Jerry`s Pysh Food


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> You NEVER know? After racing it may well have been her guilty pleasure, straight on with the Granny Pants and a spoon into Ben & Jerry`s Pysh Food



 sl wearing big pants. I think she goes commando


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)

Well I didnt expect that !


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> sl wearing big pants. I think she goes commando


It depends on what I'm doing/intend to do...think Russians WD...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> It depends on what I'm doing/intend to do...think Russians WD...


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> If you're talking about me.......commando


I dont know you that well YET lol


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> I dont know you that well YET lol


Give it time....


----------



## Sara_H (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Oh my...I think I'm in love
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CP6er4Tbwr4CFbShtAodTDoAcA&gclsrc=aw.ds


Very nice. Get it!


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)




----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

Oh I found this too.....
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/.../varid-104761?currency=3&delivery_country=190


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

They aren't built for speed. They are built for comfort


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> They aren't built for speed. They are built for comfort


Like me...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Oh I found this too.....
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/.../varid-104761?currency=3&delivery_country=190



Nice


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Very nice. Get it!


I wish! I will get one at some point, I've made my mind up about that!
Funds don't allow right now


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

Its threads like this that remind me why I love cyclechat


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Its threads like this that remind me why I love cyclechat



What. Talking about big bikes?


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Its threads like this that remind me why I love cyclechat


Hey this is a serious discussion about pants tourers...


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

Also:


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


>



I told you not to share that picture!!!!
It was for your eyes only....oooh I feel a song coming on....


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


>


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

Lol I edited it with Richie also to be fair on everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Lol I edited it with Richie also to be fair on everyone



Hubba hubba. What a fine figure of a man SL. You've pulled there girl


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hubba hubba. What a fine figure of a man SL. You've pulled there girl


Phwooarrrrrr!


----------



## wiggydiggy (24 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hubba hubba. What a fine figure of a man SL. You've pulled there girl



Me? I'm a bloke lol I know WiggyDiggy is kinda ambiguous though.....


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Me? I'm a bloke lol I know WiggyDiggy is kinda ambiguous though.....


I think she meant Ritchie.....


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I think she meant Ritchie.....



Yep


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

Anyway. Back on subject. Forget about weight. Those bikes look wonderful


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyway. Back on subject. Forget about weight. Those bikes look wonderful


I'd be happy with either!
The plan would be to continue my fitness on the MTB and when funds allow, get one of those and go for a wee tour up North (Scotland).
I'm hoping it may be a reality next summer....so who's in?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'd be happy with either!
> The plan would be to continue my fitness on the MTB and when funds allow, get one of those and go for a wee tour up North (Scotland).
> I'm hoping it may be a reality next summer....so who's in?



What a jaunt just to get to you that would be


----------



## Sara_H (24 May 2014)

I've got a Dawes Mojave which is a step through frame, which I use as my every day bike. Ride it to work and use it to do my shopping. I mounted one of those Wald baskets on the front that has supports down to the forks. I can fit a weeks grocery shopping on it.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (25 May 2014)

R


ScotiaLass said:


> Oh I found this too.....
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/.../varid-104761?currency=3&delivery_country=190



That looks handy for my wife's next bike should she enjoy riding but not like the Apollo we've acquired


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 May 2014)

You could do worse than google for Edinburgh Bikes, Revolution Heritage.

A nice good riding step through bike.

edit: here you go.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/browse?keywordFilter=revolution+heritage&bGOmainKeyword=Search

decathlon do a far less robocop looking Elops than the one upthread too. The Elops 5. Lovely but 3 speed probably limits it for a potential tour option.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I was looking about Halfrauds today and some bikes took my interest.
> Not the specific bike, but the type....
> I could see me out and about shopping on something like this!
> View attachment 45946


Beautiful looking bike... all it needs is a basket on the front and it'll be damn near perfect*.

painted sage & cream and it will be perfect


----------



## Sara_H (25 May 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> You could do worse than google for Edinburgh Bikes, Revolution Heritage.
> 
> A nice good riding step through bike.
> 
> ...


That's similar to my Dawes Mojave. I wanted a sit up and beg, step through frame but with very wide range of gears as I live at the top of a very steep hill.

Out of all the step through's I considered the Dawes won because of its gears. Love that bike, with the addition of a big front wire basket, its my perfect bike.

Seen here with dog attached!


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 May 2014)

Sara_H said:


> That's similar to my Dawes Mojave. I wanted a sit up and beg, step through frame but with very wide range of gears as I live at the top of a very steep hill.
> 
> Out of all the step through's I considered the Dawes won because of its gears. Love that bike, with the addition of a big front wire basket, its my perfect bike.
> 
> Seen here with dog attached!


Love it! Cute doggy too


----------



## Sara_H (25 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Love it! Cute doggy too


He is cute, though he currently has diahrroea and vomiting which is spoiling my day somewhat.


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 May 2014)

Sara_H said:


> He is cute, though he currently has diahrroea and vomiting which is spoiling my day somewhat.


Awww no, poor thing


----------



## glenn forger (26 May 2014)

that last dog looks demented.


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 May 2014)

The Bobbin bikes look pretty.


----------



## Learnincurve (29 May 2014)

I annoyed the youths at halfords by sitting on the first one you linked to with the leather seat and handles today. If I'm honest it was a bit of an exercise on why a £280 bike is just better than the £150 Real Verve which is the one down in the range. The whole gear and break assembly was just a clear upgrade, bits on mine that are plastic were either metal or chunkier plastic. Given the really odd weight to money ratio with the more expensive Dutch style (as the americans call them) bikes weighing around 26kg if I had had a £500 budget then that would be the one I would have bought.


----------

